

Ask HN: Anyone need an experienced polyglot developer for contract work? - camz

Hey Guys,<p>I have a really good friend who's just moved to new york from los angeles and is an amazing developer with over 10 years of experience.  He's worked on projects with companies such as Intel, Disney, MySpace and etc as a contract developer.  He decided to come to new york because he wants to get away from the corporate space and move into the startup sector.<p>He's a polyglot that is able to develop in a variety of languages from PHP, ASP.NET, .NET, JQery, Backbone, and etc.  He's comfortable with front-end and back-end development so he's pretty flexible in the roles he could fill.<p>Honestly, if you speak to him personally over the phone he'll probably astound you with his ability. I wanted to extend him as much as help as I could because I know how hard it is move to a new place at the drop of a hat in the pursuit of a goal.<p>I'd personally appreciate it if anyone to give me a lead to someone who is looking for a skilled hacker.<p>Thanks!
Cam.
======
salemh
Sadly, even outside "recruiters not knowing programmers" that even hiring
managers in firms have a disconnect of what a "solid" (learn a new language in
a month, adapt quickly, etc.) are not a "fit" because (real life paraphrase):
"This candidate has no recent development on newer technologies, a small
amount of front-end HTML / CSS). We cannot use this candidate). With a C# /
.NET programmer to work on highly available high-volume website (profitanle,
nationwide advertising, etc.) The front-end dig made no sense.

Sometimes, when I have a relationship with a hiring manager and Trust, I've
been able to "push" a candidate whom I feel, truly, would add value to the
organization. And, when allowed, the interview / hire has led to awesome
results (RE: everyone's happy after six months). But, tis the nature of the
business.

Polyglot developers "confuse" recruiters AND hiring managers on an inordinate
scale. :(

Edit: happy to check out his resume. A lot of programmers have horrendously
formatted / worded resumes, which, outside of a personal network for finding
new work, truly hurts their prospects at making its way through the "resume
black hole" or "gate keeper HR."

emails in my profile (gratis).

~~~
camz
Hey Salemh, my friend is looking for a project and not employment
particularly. If there's someone you know that may need assistance a a
independent contractor that would be amazing! Thanks.

